# Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)



## Christian.Siegler (16. Februar 2018)

Liebe Freunde des Anglerboards,

wie Euch Martin Lahme im Thread von Achim_68 bereits geschrieben hat: Wir sind die Neuen.

Wobei: So neu sind wir nicht. Wir sind Euch mit unseren Magazinen Rute & Rolle, Fisch & Fliege und evtl. auch mit SKIPPER-Bootshandel ein Begriff. Wir sind ein kleiner Special-Interest-Verlag und zweifelsohne ein wenig angelverrückt.
Unser redaktionelles Team besteht neben der Chefredaktion Georg Baumann und Elmar Elfers aus Jesco Peschutter, Timo Keibel, Rebecca Hoffmann und mir, Christian Siegler. Direkt verantwortlich für das Anglerboard werde ich sein. Aber wie gesagt: Wir verstehen uns als Team und arbeiten auch als solches. Aber was ist das redaktionelle Team ohne die Moderatoren? Es freut uns daher riesig, dass das komplette bisherige Moderatoren-Team wieder an Bord, oder besser gesagt, am Anglerboard ist! Fühlt sich richtig gut an.

Wie geht es nun weiter? Ganz, ganz oben auf dem to-do-Zettel stehen die IT-technischen Themen. Diese werden von unserem IT-Team umgehend angegangen. Wie immer, wenn es um IT-Fragen geht, ist die undankbarste jene nach dem Zeitrahmen, bis wann wir fertig sein wollen. Natürlich am liebsten morgen, aber es werden sicherlich zwei bis drei Monate ins Land gehen, bis wir den Sprung in die neue Technik geschafft haben. Versprechen kann ich Euch nur eines: Wir geben Vollgas.
Bereits kommende Woche werden wir gemeinsam mit den Mods die gesammelten Verbesserungsvorschläge für das Forum besprechen.

Darüber hinaus ist unser oberstes Credo: Das Anglerboard ist Euer Forum, und das soll und wird es auch bleiben. Wir werden versuchen, Euch mit so viel redaktionellen Inhalten, Service und Themen wie möglich zu versorgen - aber BITTE gebt uns Feedback, Input, Anregungen und Eure Wünsche. Nur so können wir gemeinsam dieses tolle Forum, wie es von Martin Lahme, Thomas Finkbeiner und Franz Hollweck auf- und ausgebaut wurde, weiterentwickeln. Lieber Martin, lieber Thomas, lieber Franz, wir ziehen den Hut vor Euch und sagen DANKE für dieses Forum. Wir geben unser Bestes, um Eurer Leidenschaft gerecht zu werden.

Nun also: Ärmel hochkrempeln und los geht's!

Selbstverständlich stellt sich jeder Einzelne in den nächsten Tagen im Forum vor.

Euer 

Christian (Siegler) & Team


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wir sind die Neuen-(Board-Betreiber)*

zum kommentieren Kommentare zur Wir sind die Neuen / Erklärung von Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------

